# True Texas or Blue Texas?



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Now that *** figured out there are all these different types of Texas'. Im curious if anyone knows what type I have. Are what they call Carpinte or Cichlasoma-cyanoguttatum or what? The Cichlasoma-cyanoguttatum looked the most similar to mine but i just dont know. I guess what im asking is are these Texas' I have what they call a "Blue Texas" "True Texas" or "Green Texas"?? So confusing....

*Here's the male.*


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

No idea - nice fish though! And that's one of the better 'out of water shots' I've seen! Colours look the same and he's even in the same position! :lol:


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

illy-d said:


> No idea - nice fish though! And that's one of the better 'out of water shots' I've seen! Colours look the same and he's even in the same position! :lol:


hehe... thx for the complament. I love that out of water shot myself.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

how big do those get? Is that one full grown?

nice fish by the way!


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh no these suckers get big. That one in my hand is about 2-3". Carpintis grow smaller around 9 inches and cyanoguttatus can reach 12 inches. Now im just trying to figure out which strand I have??!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yours deffinately look like texas cichlids, _Herichthys cyanoguttatum_. Sometimes called the true texas or rio grande perch.

The blue texas, or green texas, is usually _Herichthys carpinte_ ... smaller fish with larger blue/green blotches versus yours which have smaller dots that are more silver/white.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

thx a mil pike!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Sweet fish! :thumb: They are for sure on my wish list.


----------



## DarthV (Apr 8, 2003)

Looks like H. cyanoguttatum to me!


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

lil mama said:


> Sweet fish! :thumb: They are for sure on my wish list.


Well I have about 50 fry (im sure only 20 will live though) If I could read up on how to trasport fish in the mail I will send you 4-5 of them when they get like 1-2" if you want. The parents are mating again in a diff. tank so im not hurting for Texas babies by any means.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep its definately a regular Texas cichlid! A very beautiful Male too! :thumb:

Texas's are very amazing cichlids! Sometimes I do miss my pair! They have a lot of personality and color! But in a lot of ways I am glad I got into Salvini! 

When I gave up my pair my Girlfriend had a fit! "Why did you get rid of them?" And shooting me glares. Then I said, "Here come back to my house and I will show you why!" She seen my Salvini in spawning dress and her mouth dropped!  I kid you not! Now she absolutely LOVES Salvini! :lol: :lol: But she still wants me to breed Texas's when I get my cichlid room and I said, " Of course I will! What do you think I am nuts?"


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

100% cyanoguttatus  nice


----------



## Bluekiller82 (Nov 16, 2006)

Carpinte have larger pearls, and also have some squiggle marks in the face.

Here is Marc280106's Carpinte, a very nice one i must add. (hope he doesnt mind me using his pic.)


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Well I have about 50 fry (im sure only 20 will live though) If I could read up on how to trasport fish in the mail I will send you 4-5 of them when they get like 1-2" if you want. The parents are mating again in a diff. tank so im not hurting for Texas babies by any means.[/quote]
If I want! OMG! If I want! Of course I want! My poor husband. I won't have to talk him into anything. Ha ha ha! One look at a Texas and he'll be calling it HIS fish. He keeps calling my Midas HIs fish and everybody knows I got Fedor for my Bday. He's MY fish! :lol:


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL yup. I know what you mean. My wifes the same way....


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

It's too funny we don't even watch T.V. any more. We just sit in our room and look at our different tanks. Watch the different fish. Talk about how much this one has grown. Or that ones color has changed and so on. Much more relaxing and enjoyable than T.V. ever will be!


----------



## Spoof (Apr 15, 2008)

I really like your Texas, very pretty fish. Congrats on the spawn.

You're only in LA, I'm pretty darn close (2 hours max depending on the side of LA) in Chino (OC area). I'd gladly take a couple off your hands! 

That is, of course, if you were willing to sell or give some away. :wink:


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Im with ya on that lil mama. Oh and spoof I wish I was in the real LA. Im in ole Louisiana  Guess I outta make that a little more clear. Outta all those fry only 10 made it for some reason. Sucks. I guess the parents got a little hungry. I have removed them though. So hopfully ill have 10 happy ones atleast. Find a pair and then sell the rest. Well tough break on the wrong LA man. Pce


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> Yep its definately a regular Texas cichlid! A very beautiful Male too! :thumb:
> 
> Texas's are very amazing cichlids! Sometimes I do miss my pair! They have a lot of personality and color! But in a lot of ways I am glad I got into Salvini!
> 
> When I gave up my pair my Girlfriend had a fit! "Why did you get rid of them?" And shooting me glares. Then I said, "Here come back to my house and I will show you why!" She seen my Salvini in spawning dress and her mouth dropped!  I kid you not! Now she absolutely LOVES Salvini! :lol: :lol: But she still wants me to breed Texas's when I get my cichlid room and I said, " Of course I will! What do you think I am nuts?"


Lol funny post. I might have to check out those Salvini's myself. My Male Texas is so mean right now because of breeding season my JDs are even cowering to him. Sucks. Might just have to make it strictly my Texas tank.  And the JDs are M and F also so I bring myself to sell them. I might just have to go get another tank for them. :lol:


----------

